
Show HN: Python library to extract tabular data from images and scanned pdfs - udayrddy
https://github.com/ExtractTable/ExtractTable-py
======
udayrddy
The motivation is to make it easy for developers to extract tabular data from
images or scanned PDF files without worrying about the table area, column
coordinates, rotation et al.

